# Back to work after 31 months off. Crazy but true here in Chicago.



## Jmohl (Apr 26, 2011)

Thirty one months on the books???? Dang! Congrats on getting back to work.


----------



## Johnburlini (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, been a long time. 134 is pretty backed up. First time off in 30 years. Worked some show calls, and really did not want to travel. Let's see how long this lasts.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

31 months??? Good God you could have a degree and a whole new career by now, I would not survive 31 days off work let alone 31 months.


----------



## Johnburlini (Jun 1, 2011)

I've stayed quite busy, just not working out of my local. This job I picked up today will last maybe 3 months. I have 45 working days to decide what to do. If I work over 45 days and get laid off, I mind as well look for another career, because I go to the bottom of the book.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

IBEW for life!!!


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Jza, you are a ****ing tool


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jza said:


> IBEW for life!!!



With 31 months out of work it seems more like IBEW and no life, cause he can’t afford it. AT least in his area.


----------



## al13nw4r3LC76 (Apr 6, 2009)

If this economy doesn't turn around soon everyone is in trouble. Union and non-union. I know people on both sides struggling to keep food on the table. If I am unable to stay employed I will be forced to find a different career. 

I love what I do but I will not sit at home for a year.

Congrats on getting back to work. Good for you and hope it turns out to be a nice long run.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

How did you not work and survive for 31 months? The union sure is doing you good...


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> If this economy doesn't turn around soon everyone is in trouble. Union and non-union. I know people on both sides struggling to keep food on the table. If I am unable to stay employed I will be forced to find a different career.
> 
> I love what I do but I will not sit at home for a year.
> 
> Congrats on getting back to work. Good for you and hope it turns out to be a nice long run.


 

People can go train for new careers, but it is just a game of musical chairs. This country needs to institute punitive tarriffs on manufactured goods. A nation cannot prosper without a manufacturing base.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder, did you have to pay dues for the luxury of not working for 31 months?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

tkb said:


> I wonder, did you have to pay dues for the luxury of not working for 31 months?


OF COURSE YOU DO. DO NOT LET YOU BROTHERS DOWN.

Never.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


> People can go train for new careers, but it is just a game of musical chairs. This country needs to institute punitive tarriffs on manufactured goods. A nation cannot prosper without a manufacturing base.


:thumbsup: well said


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

al13nw4r3LC76 said:


> If this economy doesn't turn around soon everyone is in trouble. Union and non-union. I know people on both sides struggling to keep food on the table.


It's not that bad. Just don't do anything expensive like get married, or having a girlfriend, have children, or rent an apartment, get a higher education, buy gas guzzlers, or take trips/vacations. Try to bum rides off coworkers and borrow tools you don't have, keep them if you don't think anyone will notice. 

Keep the heat low in the winter, and the a/c off in the summer. Only shop at walmart for things you can't get from the local food bank or goodwill store.

It's not what you make, it's how you spend it. If you don't spend it on anything, you can accumulate quite a bit of wealth.


----------



## 87Electric (Apr 2, 2011)

tkb said:


> I wonder, did you have to pay dues for the luxury of not working for 31 months?



This is my first post. My union covers your dues and health care. Now this might be different in other areas.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

87Electric said:


> This is my first post. My union covers your dues and health care. Now this might be different in other areas.


What part of PA?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

jza said:


> OF COURSE YOU DO. DO NOT LET YOU BROTHERS DOWN.
> 
> Never.


They are not your brothers.


----------



## Island Electric (May 9, 2011)

*


87Electric said:



This is my first post. My union covers your dues and health care. Now this might be different in other areas.

Click to expand...

*It's not like that in local #134 Chicago. You pay your own dues during these hard times.


----------



## henderson14 (Oct 23, 2010)

Island Electric said:


> It's not like that in local #134 Chicago. You pay your own dues during these hard times.



But we also receive subpay which is more than dues


----------

